# Sick of the mess



## mgmine (Jan 16, 2012)

I don't know why I didn't think of this sooner, say 30 years ago or so. I have a drawer that collects all sorts of "stuff". This isn't important stuff but none the less stuff that I often reach for. Or in some instances after looking it over stuff I never look for but have simply thrown it in the drawer for lack of a better place to put it. The other day as I was putting the silverware away it struck me that it would be easier if things had a compartment just like the spoons and forks do. So off to the workshop and a hour later I'm now organized! I still have to weed through things and get rid of multiples but at least it's a start.


----------



## rwl7532 (Sep 8, 2011)

Looking good.
Have you waxed the rails etc so it slides out easy?


----------



## Nbulken (Aug 26, 2012)

nice solution to what is known in my shop as 'creeping meatball'... it never ends, and is something I constantly batte.


----------



## 57759 (Apr 8, 2011)

Art
Have you ever considered making that into a business where you made the circuit. I want to be first in line. :lol:


----------



## Chris Curl (Feb 13, 2012)

looks like those paint stirrers from HD!

nice!


----------



## paduke (Mar 28, 2010)

My shop reminds me of George Carlin's Stuff
George Carlin Talks About "Stuff" - YouTube


----------



## rwl7532 (Sep 8, 2011)

I have a similar situation. I'm considering slanting dividers so I can see the handles of the tools. The tools lay on the dividers. If viewed from above with X-ray eyes, the tools would be overlapping. Don't know if it will work. The tools overlap now as it is. This would organize it some more. I'll have to give it a go.

I should put a bunch on peg board but then they would gather dust.


----------



## Ironman50 (Jun 5, 2012)

It is never too late to get organized. Neat idea.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

I think that is a lesson for us all, Art.


----------



## TRBaker (Jul 5, 2012)

I just have to make sure my wife doesn't see this.


----------



## GulfcoastGuy (Feb 27, 2012)

Had a similar mess in a deeper drawer so I did a two layer fix.

Drawer divider vid

The main center divider can be positioned in the center or at a 1/3 break point. The smaller dividers can also be arranged in various ways.

I was holding the phone in one hand and trying to move the insert with the other and the vid came out shaky. The vid you see is YouTube's fix.

GCG


----------



## pretender74 (May 27, 2011)

Looks just like mine. Even supposedly organized why is there always something you need that you can't remember where you organized it to last?


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

mgmine said:


> I don't know why I didn't think of this sooner, say 30 years ago or so. I have a drawer that collects all sorts of "stuff". This isn't important stuff but none the less stuff that I often reach for. Or in some instances after looking it over stuff I never look for but have simply thrown it in the drawer for lack of a better place to put it. The other day as I was putting the silverware away it struck me that it would be easier if things had a compartment just like the spoons and forks do. So off to the workshop and a hour later I'm now organized! I still have to weed through things and get rid of multiples but at least it's a start.


What an improvement but with such a BIG shop there is plenty of room for further improvement where each tool is in it's own place and returned after each project is completed. I have to utilise every square inch in my 20' x 15' shed.


----------



## bcfunburst (Jan 14, 2012)

Well done!! Now that you wont have extended searches for that thing-a-ma-bob, what will you do with the extra time?? I had a similar devider request from the wife for a sewing drawer. She loves it.


----------



## bcfunburst (Jan 14, 2012)

*Organized*



harrysin said:


> What an improvement but with such a BIG shop there is plenty of room for further improvement where each tool is in it's own place and returned after each project is completed. I have to utilise every square inch in my 20' x 15' shed.


Harry, That's away too neat!! I dont even see any dust. I'm not sure that's normal for any work shop.!! LoL Very nice job!


----------



## Camero68 (Jun 27, 2012)

What a shop! That is way too clean for a shop! ^grin^


----------



## Damper (Aug 29, 2012)

very interesting Have to try that


----------



## mgmine (Jan 16, 2012)

One of the hardest things is cleaning up at the end of a work session. In "shop class" we always had to sweep and put everything away. I used to hate that but try to force myself to do it. I especially hate putting tools away that I know I will be using in the next few days but if I don't then I know they will just keep piling up. Pretty soon I won't be able to find any flat surface that doesn't have something sitting on it. It is very difficult not to lay things like a tape measure on the table saw or for that matter the router table. But the tape measure leads to the square which leads to pencils which leads to.... well you know.


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Art; nicely put! Strangely, I was thinking that yesterday, after opening the garage door, turning sideways, and crab-walking to the back of the shop to grab my chainsaw. The chain oil was sitting on the jointer bed where I last put it. _*embarrassment*_
'The road to Hell...'


----------



## Gaffboat (Mar 11, 2012)

Here's just another divider solution. Pegboard used for the drawer bottom and dowels in the bottom of the divider gives you a way to position the divider as needed in the drawer.


----------

